
Ask HN: Say Something You Dislike About Language You Love - signa11
Inspired mostly by this (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;s&#x2F;2cw6ov&#x2F;say_something_you_dislike_about_language) thread, and of course decade old posts from here: (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jessenoller.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2009&#x2F;05&#x2F;26&#x2F;a-short-list-of-things-i-dont-like-about-python)
======
karmakaze
Python documentation format is the hardest to read of any language and there's
no list of library functions in the left sidebar when scrolling through a
near-endless page of functions jumping back to the top to see other ones.

------
maerF0x0
Golang doesnt have comprehensions like python's

